# Riding from Hood River to the Dalles and back



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking of mixing things up this weekend and driving over to the 'dry side' for a little ride from Hood River to the Dalles and back.

I know a few of you live out that way. I've never ridden out there so I don't know the roads, I just sort of cobbled together a route based on some roads/climbs I found using Strava's segment explorer and put it into mapmyride:

Hood River to The Dalles and Back in Hood River, OR | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

Anyone care to critique and or give suggestions? Looking to avoid major traffic roads. Any suggestions for adding a little extra mileage around the Dalles before heading back would also be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the routes used by Jackson's Ride the Gorge organized ride:

Jackson's Ride the Gorge: A Bicycle Tour of the Majestic Columbia River Gorge

Expect a lot of hills if you're not riding near the Columbia River. Very little is flat in this region! 

Scott


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion - it looks like the follow the same basic route out to the Dalles, but are going clockwise while I had planned on going counter-clockwise. Probably fine either way.

Climbing is what I'm looking for! I go into the West Hills a lot, but some new scenery will be nice.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

most direct route is through Mosier and along the old highway to Rowena and down into the Dalles..
I've done the ride a few times. Very friendly roads...not so friendly westerly wind.
have fun!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, my thought for doing it counter-clockwise was to have the wind against my back for the return portion of the trip. I've experienced enough for my fill on Marine Drive...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Yeah, my thought for doing it counter-clockwise was to have the wind against my back for the return portion of the trip. I've experienced enough for my fill on Marine Drive...


 You probably already have done the ride but....Actually, going CCW around the HR/The Dalles loop is probably a little less wind. Heading back west from The Dalles on the Old Highway you are usually quite sheltered from the west Gorge winds because the road hugs the mountain and there are plenty of trees. Also, you can avoid climbing 7-Mile Hill against the wind...a substantial climb anyhow, but when it is windy it is twice as brutal.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Gnarly 928 said:


> You probably already have done the ride but....Actually, going CCW around the HR/The Dalles loop is probably a little less wind. Heading back west from The Dalles on the Old Highway you are usually quite sheltered from the west Gorge winds because the road hugs the mountain and there are plenty of trees. Also, you can avoid climbing 7-Mile Hill against the wind...a substantial climb anyhow, but when it is windy it is twice as brutal.


Thanks!

Yes, I did the ride already... man it was a tough one! Wound up doing the route clockwise, as I rolled into Mosier and I didn't feel warmed up enough from the little jaunt down the twin-tunnel path to want to tackle the 1,800 ft 7-Mile Rd climb that soon. So I continued on to Rowena and The Dalles.

The wind going from The Dalles up 7-Mile rd was freakin' brutal. I wondered WTF I was doing at times. Had to stop a few times to catch my breath, the combo of the grade and wind was pretty damn intense.

However, it was a good ride and I'll certainly be back for more - especially this winter when I'm sick of all the rain. 

Here are some pictures I took while out:

View attachment 259752


View attachment 259753


View attachment 259754


View attachment 259755


View attachment 259756


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice Pictures*

I like the diorama effect. E-PL2? That ride is a good one. I had the same conditions when I did it. Stiff headwind up that hill. Thought I would never see the top. We were standing hard on the pedals to maintain 3 mph.....I also saw flocks of wild turkeys, herds of elk, and plenty of deer, coyotes etc. Good times...Some of the people I was working with in Hood River told me to stay off that road in the summer. Too much of a racetrack....I thought it was a pretty good route and had no traffic problems....


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Fordy said:


> I like the diorama effect. E-PL2? That ride is a good one. I had the same conditions when I did it. Stiff headwind up that hill. Thought I would never see the top. We were standing hard on the pedals to maintain 3 mph.....I also saw flocks of wild turkeys, herds of elk, and plenty of deer, coyotes etc. Good times...Some of the people I was working with in Hood River told me to stay off that road in the summer. Too much of a racetrack....I thought it was a pretty good route and had no traffic problems....


Thanks, I actually just use Instagram on my iPhone. I'll snap pics while riding and "post-proccess" them once I get back home.

Yes, I saw a few deer (I think) and some rabbits along the route. Traffic wasn't too bad... had one guy with a trailer pass a bit close for comfort (didn't deviate from his path at all to give more room), but that was it. A few racer-boys in their BMWs and motorcycles, but they gave plenty of room and didn't really "rip it up" until after they had passed me. Plus I could hear them coming, so that was nice!

Next time I'll probably start with a longer loop south around the Hood River area, then add on a longer loop east of The Dalles. I'd like to do the climb back up to Rowena coming from The Dalles, rather than just going down it.


----------



## rideseverything (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I'm looking to do a couple day ride in that same area but I want to start in Dufur and take back roads down to The Dalles and over to Hood River, then up to Lost Lake, Cooper Spur, and then 35 up to FS44 and back to Dufur. I've never been over to Dufur or down to the Dalles or East of Hood River on the 30 Has anyone ridden on and can tell me if my route sounds ok:

Roads I am unsure about:
Boyd Market/Boyd Loop out of Dufur
8 Mile/15 Mile
Hwy 30 to Hood River

Cheers and thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

What road is shown in the 4th photo down, the switchback hill shot? That looks masochistically fun. I've only done a short (30km) out-n-back ride from Biggs Junction north to Maryhill then east on Hwy 14 as I was travelling through to Portland but would like to visit Hood River for a week of cycling, dirt and pavement.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

CalgaryDave said:


> What road is shown in the 4th photo down, the switchback hill shot? That looks masochistically fun. I've only done a short (30km) out-n-back ride from Biggs Junction north to Maryhill then east on Hwy 14 as I was travelling through to Portland but would like to visit Hood River for a week of cycling, dirt and pavement.


The switchback is the road (hwy 30) going down from the Rowena overlook to the Dalles. Here is a google maps link: Google Maps

You can easily get there from Hood River. Leave Hood River going East and take the Historic Columbia River highway trail to Mosier, then get on HWY 30/1st ave in Mosier and just follow it up to Rowena, then drop down the switchbacks and head on over to the Dalles. Great ride, and bring your climbing legs!


----------

